# Posting lectures and memorization



## Hiram630 (Sep 8, 2014)

I am interested in knowing how many states and countries require the memorization of the posting lecture or some type of memorization to become proficient in a degree. If you could share the requirements and if it is AF-AM or F-AM. 

In Iowa there is no longer any memorization and only an open book test for proficiency.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 8, 2014)

NM has a memorization requirement. You may do it before a committee, or in lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 8, 2014)

Just checking that by "posting lecture" you mean the entire question and answer sequence.

California memorized mandatory 1 + 2, optional 3 unless you reach a chair that is elected.  Allowed to deliver in private.  Called "proficiencies" taught by a "coach".

Illinios memorized mandatory 1 + 2, optional 3.  Allowed to deliver in private.  Called "catechisms" taught by a "poster".

Texas memorized 1 + 2 + 3 delivered in opened lodge.

Just for fun the Texas 1st is about the length of the California 3rd, and the California 1st is about the length of the Texas 3rd.  Total size is close.  So the first time I heard a Texas 1st proficiency I went "There's more?" and the first time I heard a Texas 3rd proficiency I went "It's over already?"  Balance in all things.

I've heard of jurisdictions that allow the candidate to deliver an original paper.  I've never yet seen that happen.


----------



## tantbrandon (Sep 8, 2014)

South Carolina requires the memorization taught by a coach, which the candidate gives in open lodge no less than 28 days after they receive their degree.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 8, 2014)

Florida: memorize all chetachisms and get examined through memory no book in open lodge.
There is NO books to be open in a florida lodge when the great light is open. 

No books open during degrees or at all. Totally memorization.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Sep 9, 2014)

The requirement to memorize and recite, or "turn in" a proficiency lecture of a series of questions and answers for each degree originated with the Grand Lodge of Louisiana in 1850.  Since then, most jurisdictions have adopted this means of insuring a new Brother has at least a fair idea of what the degree is all about.   Some (very) few states have dispensed with it, but the norm is that the lecture must be learned and turned in.   In addition to Iowa, I understand that Missouri may have dispensed with the lectures, (though I believe Brother Truman may be rolling in his grave over that ;-)  )

Arkansas requires that the EA and FC lectures be memorized and turned in prior to the candidate being advanced to the following degree.  This may be done in open lodge, or in committee, with the committee subsequently reporting either "favorable" or "unfavorable" to the lodge.   Per the Digest of Laws, the proficiency should be turned in within six months or the candidate must request and extension from the lodge, but this rule is currently not enforced.   The Master's lecture must also be memorized and turned in, but there is no enforced time limit for this, other than that the lecture must be turned in before the member can serve as one of the principal officers of a lodge.

Arkansas is one of the jurisdictions where the lectures are learned mouth-to-ear, the only parts proper to be written being the paragraphs on the working tools.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 9, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Florida: memorize all chetachisms and get examined through memory no book in open lodge.
> There is NO books to be open in a florida lodge when the great light is open.
> 
> No books open during degrees or at all. Totally memorization.


 Same in TX. Also, as I understand it, TX has some of the longest catechisms out there. Pretty brutal on some new EAs.


----------



## Zack (Sep 9, 2014)

Never counted them but I've been told that Florida has 46 Q&A  for a total of 1808 words in the EA catechism.


----------



## otherstar (Sep 10, 2014)

Zack said:


> Never counted them but I've been told that Florida has 46 Q&A  for a total of 1808 words in the EA catechism.



I don't know the word count, but the EA catechism in Texas is in the neighborhood of 74 Q&A in three sections.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 10, 2014)

I last counted 85 give or take 1.


----------



## bro.whitec (Sep 11, 2014)

Washington has a memorization requirement 1+2 +3


----------



## otherstar (Sep 11, 2014)

crono782 said:


> I last counted 85 give or take 1.



I've never tried to count, just what I was told  Thanks!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 14, 2014)

tantbrandon said:


> South Carolina requires the memorization taught by a coach, which the candidate gives in open lodge no less than 28 days after they receive their degree.


Same here in Kentucky.


----------



## NewToLight84 (Sep 14, 2014)

In Nebraska, you have to show proficiency in certain parts of the Q&A for each degree, from memory.


----------



## Jraiford (Sep 15, 2014)

In Texas, the three parts can be turned in at once or seperately. I turned all three sections in at once and was only told afterward that i could have broken them up. However , i was relieved it was over!


----------



## Txmason32 (Sep 15, 2014)

In Texas did they use to only require the obligation ? I am talking back before 1930 . Is there any proof that they added all the other to stop influx of canidates during depression ?


----------



## Jraiford (Sep 15, 2014)

That is a good question. One tha i dont have the answer to. I can only speak of what i had to do. Huge sigh after i finished. My saving grace was there were just enough to open the lodge, so i didnt have huge amount of pressure on me. I made a few mistakes, but after learning the whole EA Q&A in a little over a month and a half i think a couple of mistakes were ok. I just kept rolling


----------



## Txmason32 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes I have figured out the last 85 or so years it seems to be the work we turn in today . What I am curious about is before that


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 17, 2014)

Zack said:


> Never counted them but I've been told that Florida has 46 Q&A  for a total of 1808 words in the EA catechism.


Hmmm ill check my books tomorrow.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 17, 2014)

Zack said:


> Never counted them but I've been told that Florida has 46 Q&A  for a total of 1808 words in the EA catechism.


I had 56 Q and A plus the obligation in my EA catechism so I assume that this is standard here.


----------



## Jraiford (Sep 17, 2014)

I wasthinking around 72 questions with obligation and grips


----------



## Jraiford (Sep 18, 2014)

I just counted 93 questions. 54 for the first section, 15, for the second and 14 for the 3rd. totaling 93.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sounds about right w/ the grips.


----------



## Angus (Sep 21, 2014)

My Lodge in NM, both Q & A memorized, word for word, no mistakes either in committee or in Lodge.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Sep 28, 2014)

We have 55 questions in the EA, 39 in the Fellowcraft, and 43 in the Master's.   Proficiency is demonstrated "to the satisfaction of the Lodge,"  either in reciting in open lodge or before a committee of 3 MM appointed by the Master.


----------



## phulseapple (Sep 29, 2014)

Here in NY, Each degree has a series of Questions and Answers that must be memorized.  This includes a recitation of the obligation, the working tools, and explanation of the the signs and grips and giving of the words properly.


----------



## Jraiford (Sep 29, 2014)

Same here, and they must be recited in open lodge. Then you get to look around and see who votes for you.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 30, 2014)

We must memorize and return the work in open lodge before being passed or raised.

We also have to turn in our MM work in open lodge to get our dues cards.

A Master Mason risks being dropped from the roles if he does not return the work within 6 months of being raised. It could be a year now but it is automatic. No vote is needed this year going forward iirc.


----------

